
The corrosive culture of modern work - ingve
https://iansommerville.com/systems-software-and-technology/2019/03/18/the-corrosive-culture-of-modern-work/
======
nimbius
The article makes sense from a professionals perspective I guess, but where it
falls flat is in 'non professional'. Whatever that means.

I'm a senior engine mechanic for a chain of diesel repair shops in the
Midwest. I work with my hands, so I guess its not 'professional' but its still
fulfilling. I get my 5 o'clock beer every day at quitting time and I get
plenty of time with friends and family

What killed a lot of mining jobs was shifting to automation and cleaner
energy. What killed US manufacturing was profiteering. Whenever someone says
they can't compete at a global scale with us labor, all I hear is they can't
afford to pay a living wage and buy this years nicest mega yacht. Plenty of
companies still exist in the us that not only compete but dominate the
competition in quality, and pay a living wage. Bobs red mill comes to mind. So
does Tesla.

~~~
WallWextra
Tesla is barely profitable. Bob's red mill is filling a tiny niche. The price
of a yacht wouldn't pay that many people's wages either.

~~~
tachyonbeam
They're barely profitable because they're aggressively expanding and
buying/building new infrastructure. Tesla would have been profitable years ago
if they had decided to just stick to building the Model S, but they have much
bigger plans.

------
null000
I don't think this is a particularly new insight.

Yes, most retired people suffer if they don't have a life outside of work.
Yes, most people do indeed define themselves by work. Yes, automation
threatens to undermine or relegate people who have defined themselves by work
to the impermanent and transient needs of the middle and upper class
(uber/task rabit/gig economy etc).

Given that this article recognizes a (what I thought was) well understood
trend, and doesn't present a fix, whats' new here?

